# new twins![mom rejecting little girl.)



## jenjscott (Mar 15, 2011)

My Nubian Doe had twins!  My two saanen/nubian crosses are due any day.  The multi color is a boy and the little black one is a girl.


----------



## PattySh (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful kids, congrats!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 15, 2011)

Congratulations! Very cute!


----------



## Ariel301 (Mar 15, 2011)

Congratulations! I've never seen that black and white pattern on a Nubian before, it's usually an Alpine thing.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 15, 2011)

Awwwwww...I WANT THE BLACK ONE~
Congrats!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 15, 2011)

I want them BOTH!!!!!!!    Congratulations!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 16, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Awwwwww...I WANT THE BLACK ONE~
> Congrats!


I knew you were going to say that.

They are cutie pies!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 16, 2011)

Very cute!! Congrats!! I love the black and white myself!!

Little moo cow!!!


----------



## stano40 (Mar 16, 2011)

That boy is really cute looking.  Best of luck with them.


----------



## ladyluci (Mar 16, 2011)

Love your babies!


----------



## peachick (Mar 16, 2011)

Ohhh  My!
they are too precious!


----------



## poorboys (Mar 16, 2011)

very beautiful  you better hide that black one from roll!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elevan (Mar 16, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## helmstead (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow!  A cou clair!  Very pretty babies!


----------



## jenjscott (Mar 18, 2011)

So mama has decided she wants the little boy and doesn't want the little girl.  She bites her and butts her away.  So far I have been going out and holding mama and letting the little girl nurse, but I can't be here often enough to raise her like that.  I am glad she has at least gotten some colostrum in her, and have a friend that has offered to bottle feed her for a while.  I warned her she won't want to give her up after even a few days, but she is willing.  I picked up some goat milk replacer when I was in Little Rock the other day just because it seemed like a good idea.  Well, apparently a great idea!  I sure hope she does OK.


----------



## PattySh (Mar 18, 2011)

Really cute kids. Congrats. I hope she warms up to the little girl.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 18, 2011)

We just went through rejection as well.  Be careful with the replacer.  There are some who find certain brands work well but there are many out there that cause problems for the baby.  Many here use whole cows milk (the red cap kind from the store) when they don't have goats milk, or mix it with the goats milk to make it stretch.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 18, 2011)

I have wonderful results with milk replacer, but I make sure to buy the good quality kind that is an all-milk protein source.


----------

